# warum soll protool besser sein?



## misconduct (6 August 2007)

hi, da ich vermehrt gelesen habe das einige user protool viel besser finden als win cc flexible würde ich gerne mal eine meinung von euch.
wo seht ihr die vor/nachteile von protool?
und das argument das flexible mehr resorcen braucht lass ich hier mal nicht gelten, denn xp braucht auch wesentlich mehr speicher als ein win95....
also, eure meinugnen sind gefragt!


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2007)

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11229&highlight=WinCCFlex
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9008&highlight=WinCCFlex
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=9203&highlight=WinCCFlex

Die Frage sollte man anders stellen, was ist wirklich besser geworden und warum wurde das, was an ProTool gut war nicht übernommen, bzw. warum wurden die mangelhaften Protooleigenschaften nicht einfach verbessert?

Da das eh nur Siemens erklären könnte und dabei garantiert die Worte neue Softwaretechnologie und "strategische Ausrichtung unserer Produktpalette" fallen, werden wir hier nie damit weiterkommen.


----------



## misconduct (6 August 2007)

hi ralle,
nen mir doch mal bitte ein beispiel für deine ausführungen?
was hätte deiner meinung nach von protool übernommen werden,
und was sollte in ein wincc flexible mit eingebaut werden ( aus kundensicht )
solange hier niemand fakten nennt wird sich auch nichts ändern!!
denn glaube mir, die ein oder anderen siemens verantwortlichen werden still und heimlich foren durchsuchen!


----------



## zotos (6 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ...
> und das argument das flexible mehr resorcen braucht lass ich hier mal nicht gelten, denn xp braucht auch wesentlich mehr speicher als ein win95....
> ...



Reden wir hier von mehr oder supervielmehr³ Speicher?
Also Step7 ind Kombination mit Protool läuft auch auf einem 1GHz PIII mit schlappen 256 MB RAM zufriedenstellend. Sicher ist für einen Programmierer das Notebook ein Arbeitsgerät das meistens schon schön schnell sein darf aber gerade die PGs vom großen S waren doch in dem Punkt meistens eher Performance Gurken.

Aber dotNET alleine macht eben noch keinen technologischen Fortschritt.


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> hi ralle,
> nen mir doch mal bitte ein beispiel für deine ausführungen?
> was hätte deiner meinung nach von protool übernommen werden,
> und was sollte in ein wincc flexible mit eingebaut werden ( aus kundensicht )
> ...



Ok, deshalb hatte ich die Links angegeben. Ich habe bisher noch nie Interesse bei Siemens, für Kundenbedürfnisse bemerkt, zu meinem Leidwesen, hoffe habe, die lernen das auch noch.

Gut: WinCCFlex 
--> Paßworthandling (bis auf den Admin-Bug)
                      --> viele modernere Bedienmöglichkeiten beim Projektieren, wie man es von anderen Programmierumgebungen auch kennt
Schlecht:         
--> Performance und Speicher 
                      --> lange Textlisten editieren, ist grauenvoll langsam
                      --> kann man jetzt Textlisten importieren/exportieren? (weiß ich gerade nicht)

Gut: ProTool     
--> recht schnell, schlanke Datei
                      --> Copy and Paste funktionert auch zwischen Projekten problemlos
Schlecht:         
--> Änderungen an Objekten sehr mühselig
                      --> kein Import/Export von Symbollisten

Das ist nicht komplett, nur mal schnell zusammengeschustert ein paar wenige Beispiele.

Oberstes Manko von WinCCFlex bleibt der Speicherhunger, die grottenschlechte Performence für Entwickler und die riesigen Projektdateien (selbst gezippt).
U.a. deshalb bleiben viele bei ProTool.


----------



## IBFS (6 August 2007)

@Ralle

soweit 100% ACK

...da sind noch die nicht durchgängige Bedienung:

manchmal doppelklick manchmal nicht.

...Eingabefelder für lange variabelnnamen viiiiiiiiel zu kurz

...will man Bildnummern kontrollieren muß man JEDES Bild einzeln Anklicken

...hat man ein Bild gelöscht - gespeichert - und später ein Bild mit dem selben Namen [an quasi die gleiche stelle] wieder eingefügt - 
geht das ORANGE des fehlenden Bildes im Verweis zwar weg, aber es wird manchmal trotzdem nicht erkannt und kann nicht aufgerufen werden


...[Copy and Paste funktionert auch zwischen Projekten problemlos]

Man muß beim Copy und Paste sich VORHER immer überlegen welches Projekt man zuerst öffnet


...Großer BUG ist auch, das ein angeschlossenes Panel beim zweiten Download nicht erkannt wird, obwohl es in der Profibusdiagnose sichbar ist

Abhilfe: PROFIBUS auf Seriell umstellen - speichern - zurückstellen [   ]


Ach ja?!


----------



## seeba (6 August 2007)

Naja, ich kann mich über die Performance nicht beschweren.  Aber ist ja bekannt, dass ich ein WinCC-flexible-Anhänger bin...


----------



## IBFS (6 August 2007)

seeba schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann mich über die Performance nicht beschweren. ..


 
...aber die BUGs :twisted:


----------



## seeba (6 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> ...aber die BUGs :twisted:


Der Admin-Bug ist schon schlecht, ja...


----------



## repök (6 August 2007)

*preis-leistung*

meiner meinung nach besteht kein zusammenhang zwische preis und leistung. 
Und das ist wohl das grösste manko an flexible


----------



## Maxl (6 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Gut: WinCCFlex
> --> Paßworthandling (bis auf den Admin-Bug)
> --> viele modernere Bedienmöglichkeiten beim Projektieren, wie man es von anderen Programmierumgebungen auch kennt


vor allem die Excel-like Tabellen für Variablen und Störmeldungen und das Bearbeiten der Eigenschaften von Objektgruppen.
Es fehlt noch: das neue Meldesystem - die mögliche Unterteilung in kleine Meldegruppen/Meldebereiche und die flexible Zuteilung der Meldenummern + die nicht mehr absolut notwendige SPS-quittierung.



> Schlecht:
> --> Performance und Speicher
> --> lange Textlisten editieren, ist grauenvoll langsam
> --> kann man jetzt Textlisten importieren/exportieren? (weiß ich gerade nicht)


der Skript-Bug (nach dem Hochkonvertieren auf HF7 sind zum Teil Skripte nicht mehr ausführbar - Details auf Nachfrage)


> Oberstes Manko von WinCCFlex bleibt der Speicherhunger, die grottenschlechte Performence für Entwickler und die riesigen Projektdateien (selbst gezippt).


 Die riesen Projektdateien sind ein großes Problem - verschicken per E-mail ist da schon sehr langweilig. Wir haben (u.A.) aus diesem Grund einen ftp-Server bei uns im Haus, der es erlaub, Kunden Programme per ftp zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Das Thema Performance sehe ich nicht mehr so schlimm. Bei uns werden ohnehin alle 3-4 Jahre alle Laptops ersetzt, das Problem hat sich somit automatisch erledigt.


> U.a. deshalb bleiben viele bei ProTool.


oder gehen auf andere Systeme wie z.B. es BMW getan hat.







			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> ...will man Bildnummern kontrollieren muß man JEDES Bild einzeln Anklicken


wie oft macht man das wirklich?
Bei uns sind die Bildnummern hierarchisch aufgebaut - 100er, 10er und 1er-Gruppen, die Bildnummer steht immer am Anfang des Bildnamens.



			
				IBFS schrieb:
			
		

> ...Großer BUG ist auch, das ein angeschlossenes Panel beim zweiten Download nicht erkannt wird, obwohl es in der Profibusdiagnose sichbar ist


welches Panel? Hab 2 OP170B mit flexible am laufen, da hab ich das Problem noch nicht gehabt.



Für uns als Sondermaschinenbauer hat WinCCflexible in der Zwischenzeit hauptsächlich Vorteile. Vor allem wenn man bei bei vielen gleichen Objekten größere Änderungen machen muss.
Das einzige Problem, mit dem wir dauernd kämpfen ist der admin-bug. Aus diesem Grund hab ich mittlerweile bei allen Projekten Admin-Accounts mit kryptischen Namen angelegt, welche dem Kunden-Bedienpersonal nicht bekannt gegeben werden und somit als Notfallreserve verwendet werden können.

mfg
Maxl


----------



## misconduct (6 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> @Ralle
> 
> soweit 100% ACK
> 
> ...


 

was meinst du mit ...Eingabefelder für lange variabelnnamen viiiiiiiiel zu kurz ??? du bestimmst doch selbst wir groß/lang das e-feld ist.

"...will man Bildnummern kontrollieren muß man JEDES Bild einzeln Anklicken" 
einfach mal auf den ordner "bilder" klicken (einmal)  und anschließend unten auf "objekte" dann stehen da alle bildernamen mit nummer !!! also nicht immer meckern!!!

mit copy und paste hatte ich bis jetzt noch NIE probleme, und ich hatte schon 3 flexible instanzen gleichzeitig offen !?!

hatte allesnur mal schnell überflogen... melde mich später nochmal um euch zu belehren


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> was meinst du mit ...Eingabefelder für lange variabelnnamen viiiiiiiiel zu kurz ??? du bestimmst doch selbst wir groß/lang das e-feld ist.
> 
> "...will man Bildnummern kontrollieren muß man JEDES Bild einzeln Anklicken"
> einfach mal auf den ordner "bilder" klicken (einmal)  und anschließend unten auf "objekte" dann stehen da alle bildernamen mit nummer !!! also nicht immer meckern!!!
> ...



Kenn ich auch, wenn deine Variablennamen lang sind und du die in einem Objektmenü wählen willst sind die Fenster nicht variabel und einfach zu kurz.

Außerdem sieht man an der Variablen nicht sofort die Adresse in der SPS (Ist bei ProTool so, wenn man mit der Maus über die Variable geht). Man muß immer die Variable in der Variablentabelle raussuchen. Das auswählen einer Variablen aus einer großen Variablentabelle im Objektmenü kann auch zum Geduldsspiel werden. 

Also mich nervt das Alles, ich hab den Eindruck, die WinCCFlex-Progger kannten ProTool nicht, das Gute hätte man ja übernehmen können !

Ich meine den Mist mit den doppelt vergeben Objektnamen oder wie das hieß, das nervt bei Copy and Paste.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (6 August 2007)

*Infos...*

Zur Perfomance und großen Projekt Files

-> ab der Version nach 2007 sollen die Projektfiles nicht mehr auf der mssql datenbank bassieren und auch kein mssql server mehr nötig sein, und dadurch alles perfomanter und kleiner werden (wurde uns bei der solution provider prüfung gesagt). aber das soll dann auch schon die mit wincc verschmolzene version sein! und es soll gegen ende 2008 erscheinen, aber wer weis ob das alles stimmt, und das der zeitplan gehalten wird glaube ich auch nicht!

ach so, zu wincc flex bugs:

wenn ich indirekt adressierte variablen über suchen ersetzen an einen anderen db hänge, oder direkt in der tabelle die adresse des db namens ändere bleibt das feld orange (nicht immer). dann muss ich die variable über das eigenschafts fenster adressieren! (umständlich!)


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Also mich nervt das Alles, ich hab den Eindruck, die WinCCFlex-Progger kannten ProTool nicht, das Gute hätte man ja übernehmen können !


 
Sehe ich 100% auch so.
Auch die Geschichte mit der Performance (wurde schon erwähnt) lässt sich ja nun beileibe nicht wegdiskutieren ...


----------



## IBFS (6 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> was meinst du mit ...Eingabefelder für lange variabelnnamen viiiiiiiiel zu kurz ??? du bestimmst doch selbst wir groß/lang das e-feld ist.
> 
> "...will man Bildnummern kontrollieren muß man JEDES Bild einzeln Anklicken"
> einfach mal auf den ordner "bilder" klicken (einmal) und anschließend unten auf "objekte" dann stehen da alle bildernamen mit nummer !!!


 

...einfach mal auf den ordner "bilder" klicken :

jaja - das schöne ist, das es auf manchen Rechnern (so komisch das klingt) nicht funktioniert.


viiiiiiiiel zu kurz bedeutet, dass die Felder in der Projektierumgebung zu kurz sind und sich nicht "aufziehen" lassen.

__


----------



## misconduct (6 August 2007)

"viiiiiiiiel zu kurz bedeutet, dass die Felder in der Projektierumgebung zu kurz sind und sich nicht "aufziehen" lassen."

kann es sein das du bei egenschaften --> darstellung den haken "automatisch" anpassen gesetzt hast?!?
wenn ja dann ist klar warum sich die größe nicht verändern lässt!

und das es bei manchen rechnern nicht klappen sollte den bilder ordner an zu klicken kann ich nicht nachvollziehen, denn wie soll das gehen?!?
das würde ja bedeuten das der ordner nicht vorhanden wäre...
wenn du das fenster "objekte" meinst, das kann man über "Ansicht" sichtbar und unsichtbar schalten.

ach ja, und zur performance : kauf dir mal nen neues  3D ego shooter spiel für n pc und schaut euch an was als minimun an hardware forrausgesetzt wird, und dann spiel das mal mit dem minimum!!! das kannste genau so vergessen!!! fakt ist : mit der mindestanforderung klappt es wenn auch bescheiden. mit 2gb speicher dürfte es überall gut laufen! und 1gb ram kostet ja heute auch nicht mehr die welt!


----------



## IBFS (6 August 2007)

um diese Art von "nichtänderbaren" Feldern geht es


----------



## misconduct (6 August 2007)

alles klar, mein fehler ...
da muss ich dir recht geben, das ist wirklich schwach gemacht!
hatte auch schon mal das ein oder andere problem damit und kann gut nachvollziehen das es teilweise sehr umständlich sein kann wenn diese fenster zu klein sind!
aber da hilft nichts außer sich bei der hotline zu melden! und auch wenn derjenige an der hotline sagt das es nun mal so ist wie es ist wird sich vielleicht beim 100ten anruf etwas tun!


----------



## IBFS (6 August 2007)

Das ist wie mit "SUCHEN und ERSETZEN" in der VAT. Ich habe das bei jeder Gelegenheit an der Hotline - wenn es um STEP7 ging - immer wieder vorgebracht. Und siehe da :-D irgendwann war die "kritische Masse" erreicht.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2007)

IBFS schrieb:


> Das ist wie mit "SUCHEN und ERSETZEN" in der VAT. Ich habe das bei jeder Gelegenheit an der Hotline - wenn es um STEP7 ging - immer wieder vorgebracht. Und siehe da :-D irgendwann war die "kritische Masse" erreicht.
> 
> Gruß



Ist ja nicht so, daß dort Deppen sitzen, die wissen ganz sicher auch worum es geht, aber warum sind die Jungs da immer dermaßen schwerfällig. Erst wenn massiv Nutzer wegrennen bewegt sich wirklich was und wo ist eigentlich die Auflistung der bekannten Fehler und Workarrounds dazu. Immer die Hotline bemühen ist auch nicht mein Ziel. Gegenüber Früher hat sich da schon viel getan bei Siemens, aber der Weg ist wohl noch lang.


----------



## misconduct (6 August 2007)

repök schrieb:


> meiner meinung nach besteht kein zusammenhang zwische preis und leistung.
> Und das ist wohl das grösste manko an flexible



... ist meiner meinung nach kein argument, denn wenn ich mir nen mercedes benz kaufe weis ich vorher auch was der kostet und was der kann. wenn ich mir den benz nicht leisten kann kauf ich mir nen lupo... so seh ich das.
wem siemens zu teuer ist der geht zur günstigeren konkurenz!


----------



## misconduct (6 August 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> und wo ist eigentlich die Auflistung der bekannten Fehler und Workarrounds dazu



... überleg mal bitte !!!
denkst du BMW oder VW oder sonst wer gibt eine liste mit fehlern nach außen die im produkt sind, welche sich aber erst im nachhinen rausstellen?
wäre zwar für den user besser wenn er sieht das es einen workaround für sein problem gibt und nicht bei der hotline anrufen muss, aber das es so eine liste nicht gibt kann ich voll und ganz verstehen!


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ... überleg mal bitte !!!
> denkst du BMW oder VW oder sonst wer gibt eine liste mit fehlern nach außen die im produkt sind, welche sich aber erst im nachhinen rausstellen?
> wäre zwar für den user besser wenn er sieht das es einen workaround für sein problem gibt und nicht bei der hotline anrufen muss, aber das es so eine liste nicht gibt kann ich voll und ganz verstehen!



Ja klar, aus deiner Sichtweise kann ich das auch verstehen.  
Trotzdem gibt es Beispiele, wo es so gemacht wird (selbst bei Microsoft, mit Einschränkungen natürlich). Das soll ja auch nicht wie eine Selbstanzeige bei Steuerhinterziehung aussehen, aber ein Liste mit bekannten, nicht gefixten Bugs und Problemlösungen dazu würde Siemens gut anstehen. Such doch mal ein wenig im Forum nach den Fragen zu WinCCFlex. Ein guter Teil dreht sich um Probleme, die mit der Zeit schon einige Leute kennen, klar kommt immer wieder was Neues dazu. Fast jeder hier kennt die Probleme bei der Softwareentwicklung, keiner wird sich da soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, daß er Anderen keine Fehler zugesteht, aber der Umgang damit ist schon wichtig.

/IRONIE
Und zu deinem Autovergleich, wenn BMW ein 5-er Modell rausbringt, daß zwar schicker aussieht, aber sämtliche Bedienelemente in Fond hat, den Motor 4 Mal so groß und schwer baut, aber nur noch mit 75 PS, die Hupe wegläßt und dafür ein Winkelemet einbaut, dann möchte ich mal sehen, wer alles schreit !
IRONIE/


----------



## zotos (6 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ... ist meiner meinung nach kein argument, denn wenn ich mir nen mercedes benz kaufe weis ich vorher auch was der kostet und was der kann. wenn ich mir den benz nicht leisten kann kauf ich mir nen lupo... so seh ich das.
> wem siemens zu teuer ist der geht zur günstigeren konkurenz!



Nun ja genau da ist doch das Problem das immer mehr Leute merken das, dass Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht stimmt. Man bekommt eben für das Geld nicht das was man dafür erwartet. ...die Konkurrenz dankt es ;o)

Auch in der Automatisierungs-Oberklasse gibt es Konkurrenz.


----------



## misconduct (6 August 2007)

es ist mir auch klar das so eine liste ziemlich gut wäre und auch sämtliche nutzer hätten davon einen vorteil, aber man sollte die sachen nicht immer nur von der einen seite aus sehen. na klar gibt es so manche sachen die auch bei siemens nicht so gut sind, und ich stimme dir voll zu das es anscheinend erst zu einem riesen knall geben muss damit die qualität besser wird, aber so lange das produkt gekauft wird, wird das nicht passieren.
aber meiner meinung nach bietet siemens den besten service auf dem markt, da kann allen bradley, mitsubishi und co nicht mithalten. das ist fakt... zumindestens seh ich das so, und ein fehelerfreis wincc flexible wird es nie geben, genau so wie microsoft jeden monat hotfixe raus bringt, es ist nun mal so das durch die kunden die produkte verbessert werden!
und na klar gibt es in der automatisierungs oberklasse konkurenz, aber welche inovationen gibt es bei denen??? ich habe gelesen das bald ein w-lan panel auf den markt kommt... und wie viele andere hersteller gibt es die so etwas bieten???


----------



## Ralle (6 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ich habe gelesen das bald ein w-lan panel auf den markt kommt... und wie viele andere hersteller gibt es die so etwas bieten???



Das hab ich auch mit Interesse gelesen. Hast du auch gelesen, was du für eine CPU und für Module dazu brauchst und was das kostet? Das ist das Problem von Siemens, genau das Gleiche lief mit der 319-er CPU. Tolles Teil, Leistung ok, aber der Preis schob sie sofort wieder auf das Abstellgleis, leider. Mit dem Gewicht kann man ja leben .


----------



## misconduct (7 August 2007)

es stimmt natürlich das das gerät eine menge kosten wird, aber man sollte auch sehen das siemens sich da auf einer neuen plattform bewegt, und ich mir denken kann das die entwicklung eines solchen mobilen w-lan gerätes nicht ohne ist, und diese entwicklungskosten müssen ja auch irgendwie wieder rein kommen.
bei nem auto zahl ich auch den großteil der entwicklungskosten, das matierial wird nur ein zehntel der kosten vom endpreis sein, aber da scheint es niemanden zu stören?!? oder glaubt hier jemand das ein 5er bmw einen materialwert von 70.000€ hat? und genau so wenig kann ich mit einem bmw in eine audi werkstatt gehen und mir dort ein navi einbauen lassen. oder wie seh ich das?


----------



## KartoffeL (7 August 2007)

Kann jemand mal was zu eurem sog. "Admin-Bug" erzählen?!

Besagt er, dass man mit bestimmten Namen und Passwort immer Vollzugriff erlangt?

Falls ja, bitte mal veröffentlichen! 

Gruß


----------



## IBFS (7 August 2007)

*w-lan panel*

also das W-Lan Panel finde ich echt klasse.

Savety on WLAN    !!!!

Das Panel erkennt, wo du dich gerade aufhältst und schalten in Abh. davon Sicherheitsfunktionen frei. Wie die das wohl gemacht haben. Wir werden sehen.

Gruß


----------



## repök (7 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ... ist meiner meinung nach kein argument, denn wenn ich mir nen mercedes benz kaufe weis ich vorher auch was der kostet und was der kann. wenn ich mir den benz nicht leisten kann kauf ich mir nen lupo... so seh ich das.
> wem siemens zu teuer ist der geht zur günstigeren konkurenz!


 
Beim Benz weiss ich was ich kriege, flexible überrascht mich jeden tag aufs neue, und nicht unbedingt positiv. Und wenn mir am benz was nicht passt, ab in die werkstatt, dann wirds gerichtet.(-> Admin-Bug, um nur ein beispiel zu nennen)


----------



## zotos (7 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ...
> und genau so wenig kann ich mit einem bmw in eine audi werkstatt gehen und mir dort ein navi einbauen lassen. oder wie seh ich das?



Warum soll das nicht gehen?

Es gibt doch genügend Hersteller von Navigationssystemen. Fachlich kann man es wohl beiden Werkstätten zutrauen.

Und ich wusste nicht das Automatisierer nun eine Art Vertragswerkstatt von irgend einem Hersteller (Zulieferer) sind. Wenn ein Produkt nichts taugt fühle ich mich sogar verpflichtet mich nach alternativen umzuschauen.

Der Kunde verlangt ja das man ihm als Experte zur Seite steht und gute Lösungen erarbeitet und nicht das man blind treu doof einem Zulieferer 
hörig ist.


----------



## repök (7 August 2007)

imho ist weder protool besser als flexible noch ist es umgekehrt. siemens hat hier wieder mal zwei schritte vor und einen zurück gemacht.


----------



## Per (7 August 2007)

*Wincc flex 2007 freigabe*

Hallo,
und nun ist es soweit WinCC Flex 2007 !
http://support.automation.siemens.c...&extranet=standard&objid=24359292&treeLang=de

dabei habe ich vor ca. 2 Wochen erst 2005 Sp1 HF 7 installiert und bin froh das es bis jetzt noch läuft.

Gruß Per


----------



## misconduct (8 August 2007)

ich glaube das folgender Satz missverstanden wurde:



misconduct schrieb:


> ...und genau so wenig kann ich mit einem bmw in eine audi werkstatt gehen und mir dort ein navi einbauen lassen. oder wie seh ich das?...


 
denn der bezog sich auf folgende aussage :





Ralle schrieb:


> Hast du auch gelesen, was du für eine CPU und für Module dazu brauchst und was das kostet? .


 
es ist für mich voll und ganz nachzuvollziehen das siemens sagt für das sicherheits panel auch eine siemens steuerung braucht...
und der preis... wie gesagt, irgendwie müssen ja die entwicklungskosten wieder rein kommen.
man sollte das ganze auch von einer kaufmänischen seite aus sehen.


----------



## zotos (8 August 2007)

misconduct schrieb:


> ich glaube das folgender Satz missverstanden wurde:


Ja das habe ich anders verstanden.



misconduct schrieb:


> und der preis... wie gesagt, irgendwie müssen ja die entwicklungskosten wieder rein kommen.
> man sollte das ganze auch von einer kaufmänischen seite aus sehen.



Ja das kaufmännische denken auf seiten des Kunden muss man dann natürlich ausblenden.

Also bei manchen Sachen fühlt man sich dann schon etwas ausgenommen. Das man bei einem Hitech Sicherheitspanel auch eine Hitech Steuerung leisten muss mag ja noch in Ordnung sein. Aber man ist es ja gewöhnt das viel Wert auf original Teile gelegt wird ich denke da sofort an die MMCs bei den Steuerungen ;o)

Ich persönlich denke das sich das sicher Tolle WLAN-Panel zu dem Preis eh nicht so oft verkaufen lässt da es nur eine "nice to have" Applikation  ist und bei vielen Kunden das Kaufmännische denken auch vorhanden ist.


----------



## misconduct (8 August 2007)

also ich muss dir ehrlich sagen das ich denke das dieses panel auf diversen messen für ziemlich großen wirbel sorgte, und ich denke schon das es sich ziemlich gut verkauft, obwohl ich denke das viele ( schon wegen der kosten ) auf das "normale" w-lan panel umsteigen werden und nicht das sicherheits panel kaufen werden.
und ich beaupte einfach mal das es auch bei dieser ersten generation von w-lan panels ein par kinderkrankheiten gibt, ich denke aber das es normal ist, denn egal wie gut ich etwas entwickel, irgend etwas wird immer vergessen/ nicht berücksicht...
und ich muss dir auch recht geben das siemens teilweise unverschähmt hohe preise für diverse kleinigkeiten verlangt, ich habe auch nie behauptet das siemens das non plus ultra ist, konnte nur manche leute nicht verstehen die immer nur nörgeln ohne wirkliche argumente...


----------

